# Ontario Black Standard Breeder Recommendations



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi! Welcome from Ontario! If I recall, all of those breeders were on my potential list with the possible exception of High Profile who I don't recall.

Have you seen this post? Towards the end of the first post is a list of breeders in Ontario who health test. There are a bunch in eastern Ontario who can be found under the Ottawa Valley Poodle Club. Listings on the Poodle Club of Canada site can also be useful. 









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## cookiesncream (Mar 7, 2021)

Thank you so much! I will take a look.



For Want of Poodle said:


> Hi! Welcome from Ontario! If I recall, all of those breeders were on my potential list with the possible exception of High Profile who I don't recall.
> 
> Have you seen this post? Towards the end of the first post is a list of breeders in Ontario who health test. There are a bunch in eastern Ontario who can be found under the Ottawa Valley Poodle Club. Listings on the Poodle Club of Canada site can also be useful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

To see if there's any mention of a specific breeder, just type the name in like this, "high profile", in the search bar above the posts and you'll get results usually. In this case, I found some mention of the breeder by that name and some posts just using that phrase. Still, it's something


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Another duplicate


----------



## cookiesncream (Mar 7, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hi and Welcome!
> 
> To see if there's any mention of a specific breeder, just type the name in like this, "high profile", in the search bar above the posts and you'll get results usually. In this case, I found some good mentions of the breeder by that name and some posts just using that phrase. Still, it's something


 Thank you! I appreciate this


----------



## cookiesncream (Mar 7, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Another duplicate


 Hi Rose n Poos! What do you mean, another duplicate? Had someone posted something similar? :/ Maybe I missed it when I was looking around the forum!


----------



## cookiesncream (Mar 7, 2021)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Hi! Welcome from Ontario! If I recall, all of those breeders were on my potential list with the possible exception of High Profile who I don't recall.
> 
> Have you seen this post? Towards the end of the first post is a list of breeders in Ontario who health test. There are a bunch in eastern Ontario who can be found under the Ottawa Valley Poodle Club. Listings on the Poodle Club of Canada site can also be useful.
> 
> ...


Oops! So sorry for the late reply. Thank you so much for sharing that post


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

cookiesncream said:


> Hi Rose n Poos! What do you mean, another duplicate? Had someone posted something similar? :/ Maybe I missed it when I was looking around the forum!


It's the software. Sometimes after clicking Post Reply the display hangs up. I'm not sure that it's going to take so I hit Post Reply again and end up with the same reply duplicated. Deleting a post isn't possible so I usually just edit out the duplicated text and note that it's a duplicate.

Sorry for causing confusion .


----------



## cookiesncream (Mar 7, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> It's the software. Sometimes after clicking Post Reply the display hangs up. I'm not sure that it's going to take so I hit Post Reply again and end up with the same reply duplicated. Deleting a post isn't possible so I usually just edit out the duplicated text and note that it's a duplicate.
> 
> Sorry for causing confusion .


Oh, that's okay!! Gotta love technology haha


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

A couple other names I've heard good things about are Sanvar and GardenPath.


----------



## cookiesncream (Mar 7, 2021)

Oonapup said:


> A couple other names I've heard good things about are Sanvar and GardenPath.


Thank you so much!


----------

